# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Thuaj  Dy fjale  personit  qe  e dashuron...

## Etno3

Ketu  e   qela  kete  teme  qe  te  kemi  mundesi  ti  themi qfare  te  duam  personit qe e  dashurojme..

P.S  Moda  nese  eshte  tema  dikund  kerkoj falje  qe ju  nxora  telashe

----------


## Etno3

*mas surprizave t'kqija jeta mka qudit me ty 
u thy rutina reprizave qe i kom pa qdo dit me sy 
qdo dit me ty o si e para her qe kom pa drit me sy 
sikur me dek per krejt boten tani me rilind per ty 
si dielli qe perendon e vjen ni tjeter mengjes 
une vi per ty po vi per mos mu kthy mo asniher 
ti je e bukur shum nkit rast pasqyr reale un 
edhe pse s'je trofe jeten me ty e shoh triumf 
e ti e sheh si un menon njejt edhe kur nuk flet si un 
qdo rrug na qon drejt njoni tjetrit sikur n'det qdo lum 
nese kurgjo so rillnese un e ti jem n'mes prralle 
du me tpas afere deri tdes..kurr mos me ndrru faqen 
du me t'uru nat tmirsa her i mbylli syt 
e kur i hapi para se me pa diellin du me tpa ty*

----------


## Busy Girl

ngordhsh o zot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

T'rafte pika.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aferim

Kosova Republike, e dashura ime!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etno3

*Cilat fjal mi z'gjedh për ty- cilat fjal mujn met përshkru, 
Gjitha shkronjat t'alfabetit s'mjaftojn dot për met tregu. 
Se qfar vlefte ke për mu - se qka ndjej un për ty n'zemër 
mem pas than skisha besu që dot doja kshtu një femër. 
Du t'jesh mami i thmive tmi - syt e tu dhe krejt ti ken 
dua krejt të përngjajn ty - veq ta ken mbiemrin tem
dua tjem gjithmon i yti dhe ti tjesh gjithmon me mu
edhe n'ditët e vështira do ti fshij un lot e tu.*

----------

Lulke (05-03-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

S'do te te harroj kurreeeee...

----------

e panjohura (12-03-2015)

----------


## aR-my_nD

Dy gjera ju uroj n'ket jete:

#1] Dashuri t'sinqerte,

dhe

#2] Jete t'gjate me lumturi pa brengga.

ty me familjen tuaj, sidomos me  Engjellin tend qe do jesh n'kete jete.

----------


## Busy Girl

Je mendimi im nga mbremja ne mengjes.......

----------

gjonpalaj (01-03-2015)

----------


## gjonpalaj

falenderoj zotin qe te kam

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Hé,hé.......

----------


## pranvera bica

Te kam dashur dhe do te te dua deri sa te te vij prane... :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

Albela (05-10-2015),e panjohura (12-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

> *Cilat fjal mi z'gjedh për ty- cilat fjal mujn met përshkru, 
> Gjitha shkronjat t'alfabetit s'mjaftojn dot për met tregu. 
> Se qfar vlefte ke për mu - se qka ndjej un për ty n'zemër 
> mem pas than skisha besu që dot doja kshtu një femër. 
> Du t'jesh mami i thmive tmi - syt e tu dhe krejt ti ken 
> dua krejt të përngjajn ty - veq ta ken mbiemrin tem
> dua tjem gjithmon i yti dhe ti tjesh gjithmon me mu
> edhe n'ditët e vështira do ti fshij un lot e tu.*


Kush nuk do deshironte fjale kaq te bukura si kto ?! :buzeqeshje:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Aferim

Dashuroj edhe dike tjeter... hahahahahah hahahaha hahaha.....

Me falni per te qeshuren e gjate. Tani do i them nja dy fjale te sinqerta per te dashuren time.....ne prage te fejeses....

Zemer, kur je me nerva sikur shnderrohesh ne nje alien
Zemer, ne shqip "alien" i themi nje jashtetokesore e seksit femer
Zemer, kur je ne humor te mire sikur shnderrohesh ne nje engjellushe
Zemer, ne shqip "engjellueshe" i themi engjellueshe - d t th njejte
Zemer, te dua aq sa edhe ti me do mua.....zemer, ti je hene - ti je porsi rrezja e diellit e nje shishe vaji....plastike.....

Ju faleminderit per mirekuptim.

----------


## Lulke

Do te dashurohesha prape me ty, por nuk kam më para per psikologun.

 :Mos:

----------

e panjohura (12-03-2015),Etno3 (06-03-2015)

----------


## Etno3

Do te  dashuroja  perseri  edhe nese  do e dija se  dashurija jone do shkrihej  sikurse  njeriu  prej  bore nga  rrezet e  diellit..

----------


## Linda5

> Do te dashurohesha prape me ty, por nuk kam më para per psikologun.



Edhe me thas ti kesh,nuk ke pse ti harxhosh per nje dashuri qe nuk ja vlen  LOL

Kisssssssssssssssssss folt  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 


Sa per mua,ne kte teme, VL.

----------

Lulke (06-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

> Edhe me thas ti kesh,nuk ke pse ti harxhosh per nje dashuri qe nuk ja vlen  LOL
> 
> Kisssssssssssssssssss folt 
> 
> 
> Sa per mua,ne kte teme, VL.


Amo jo eeeeee vetem ti mi lexon dhe Kupton mendimet mu . :ngerdheshje:   mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fort se te du shummmmmmm . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

2 fjale per ty qe ndoshta i lexon po sta pret menja kusha jaaaaam GO E KILL YOU SELF MY SWET  :ngerdheshje: 
uuuuuuu harrova qe sje aq i zgjut me kuptu gjuhe te huaja  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ciarli

te dua
ma do
te don

----------

